# PENNY's BACK



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)

oh well...his first triple double since 1999 (i guess) Playoff against the S.A. Spurs...

it makes me so happy 

i just want to ask you
what do you think about Penny's season?
well...i know he's just half the player we expected but he seems just too much important to Phoenix game chemistry...

i still love his game,he's great,my favourite with 'Sheed...


See ya!


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

10-10-10. congratu-*******-lations on a ********, bare-minimum triple-double.

*nicholai. This is the last time for your profanity laden outburst. This is the last time--BEEZ*


----------



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)

uh...i guess that'easy for you to post a triple-double in the NBA...

anyway...he doesn't need to score,there are Starbury and The Matrix for this...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 10-10-10. congratu-*******g-lations on a ********, bare-minimum triple-double.


LOL...you gots to be kidding, half of J Kidds triple doubles look like that...


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 10-10-10. congratu-*******g-lations on a ********, bare-minimum triple-double.


weren't you the one who was criticizing richard jefferson's triple double?


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>eddievedder</b>!
> oh well...his first triple double since 1999 (i guess) Playoff against the S.A. Spurs...
> 
> it makes me so happy
> ...


I have watched lots of Suns games this season and I always enjoy watching Penny playing, of course he's not nearly the player he once was, he's adapted to be a role player on a team where Marbury and Marion (and now also Stoudamire) take the most of the shots, but still, just watching him for 5 minutes it's enough to tell the guy really knows how to play, he moves the ball so well, he rebounds, he makes the clutch shots. Not a star anymore but still an excellent all around player.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*pennys my dog*

pennys my dog


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah if not for his contract, Penny is now probably the best role player around.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> Yeah if not for his contract, Penny is now probably the best role player around.


Yeah, the problem is that he's making superstar money (I think he makes 12 mill.) but having a guy of his quality as a role player in your team is a luxury.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*tenshi*

whats up with your rockets..
do they not know how to run an offense??
anyways i like the suns athleticism they remind me of the nets
marburry (the best pg in the nba this year)
Penny -- great floor leader
the matrix - the stud !
joe johnson -- sort of like a younger penny
amare gettin all the boards..

now they got casey to hit clutch ft and big threes


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ugh Casey sucks.

He is not a good shooter, at least not this season. He doesn't shoot FTs much better than Amare.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: tenshi*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> *whats up with your rockets..
> do they not know how to run an offense??*
> anyways i like the suns athleticism they remind me of the nets
> ...


Don't get me started with the damn Rockets, they're embarassing all the fans right now. :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Ugh Casey sucks.
> 
> He is not a good shooter, at least not this season. He doesn't shoot FTs much better than Amare.


I gotta agree with that, I have watched lots of Suns games this season and the guy score some 3 sometimes but he misses a lot, he's obviously still too green for the big boys.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Penny was great !! 

Joe johnson will be great also !!



The suns will have some sort of dream team in a few yrs.


Marbury-Prime best PG in the league 

Johnson-With penny teaching him everything he know he'll be smart like penny but healthy

Marion- He keeps getting better ?!?

Amare-'Nuff Said

Kandi Man   hhopefully ?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The old Penny would get 10 dimes and boards with 10 extra points. I really miss that.:sigh: 

Anyway Penny is no doubt one of the best role player this season.


----------



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheMatrix31</b>!
> Penny was great !!
> 
> Joe johnson will be great also !!
> ...



Penny is pure silk...jj is still a raw diamond


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Kandiman? He is horrible and appears to be lazy.
If the Suns decide to spend their midlevel exemption although they will be over the luxury tax already next year I'd hope to get someone better than Kandi.

Joe Johnson is not exactly raw, he has all the skills. He is just inconsistant and doesn't use his athleticism to the fullest.

The only thing he has not in his repertoire yet is post up game, he could be devestating at 6'8 playing every position except center even PF if the Suns went small.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

I agree, i wouln't go after Kandi if I was the Suns either. Nesterovic and I think Brad Miller will be RFAs, this summer, if the Suns actually had any cap space, either of them would be a much better fit, and probbably would even be cheaper than Kandi ... but since they can only offer the MLE I don't think they can get any of those guys. Maybe draft some foreign future-stud no one heard of and hope that he becomes a good player in two years or so.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

If the Suns really want to get a big guy, they can always take on a Theo Ratliff or some other unwanted overpaid guy in exchange for the expiring contract of Tom Gugliotta, you know. The Hawks wouldn't want much in return for Theo. Honestly, Googs and a second round pick might do the trick. Googs and Casey Jacobsen would definitely do the trick. The Hawks are all about dumping payroll. Ratliff's deal isn't all that bad, it'll be up in two years. Contrast his contract with guys like Brian Grant and Antonio Davis--those guys are signed for at least another four years!

Phoenix should look into doing something like that. They could definitely use an upgrade at the C position, no question.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

He had a triple double last year too.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 10-10-10. congratu-*******-lations on a ********, bare-minimum triple-double.
> 
> *nicholai. This is the last time for your profanity laden outburst. This is the last time--BEEZ*


Please, show me that you can get two triple doubles in the NBA after a couple surgeries.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Penny is great. My favorite Magic player, well maybe close with Darrel Armstrong. I just wish he stayed healthy.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

If u guys dont use numbers to judge how good a player is, Penny is still the STAR of the team.

What was the record when Penny was out for some games?
9-16, with him? 33-20? See the difference?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That's stupid and flawed logic.

That's like saying that if Kenyon Martin and the Nets have actually a worse record than before that Kenyon Martin is the true star of that team.

Penny is not the star of that team what a joke. He is totally inconsistant and just a role player who gets often beat on defense. It is no surprise that a team will end up short in a lot of wins when they lose their 4th most important player and actually play their toughest stretch in the season.

But this doesn't surprise me since you are believing that Marbury sucks. LOL


----------



## RP (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> If u guys dont use numbers to judge how good a player is, Penny is still the STAR of the team.
> 
> What was the record when Penny was out for some games?
> 9-16, with him? 33-20? See the difference?


Penny averages 10/4/4, and you're telling me that he is a STAR?
The guy is the 4th option on the team.
Your logic is just plain stupid. The Suns are 0-1 without Outlaw, does that mean he's a STAR??

Penny is a key ROLE PLAYER of the Suns, by no means he is still a STAR. Maybe he can still get 17/6/6 if the offense runs through him, but the key word is MAYBE.

So John or "Ho", please don't put the word "Penny" and "Star" in the same sentence again.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well...another great game for Penny tonight: 24pts, 7rbs, 6assts

4 Suns had 20+ points! Marbury had 15, so they almost had 5 guys with 20+!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheMatrix31</b>!
> Kandi Man   hhopefully ?


Why the hell are you hoping for Olowakandi?!!! The Suns will be HORRIBLE if they get the Kandi-man. Kendrick Perkins would be a better fit for Phoenix...a WAY better fit.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

penny was one of my hero's growing up(lil penny too), im happy for him.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP</b>!
> 
> 
> Penny averages 10/4/4, and you're telling me that he is a STAR?
> ...


This guy registered a year ago, and his first post is to nitpick me?

Does this guy thinks he knows the game?

Do I know this guy? Was he some of the punks from Fanhome?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

1 cent was only good when he was on the Magic. That was the best times. The games against the bulls, knicks.. Penny and Shaq could be like Kobe and Shaq. But shaq wasn't as skillful back then. Who knows, penny could've been HALF as good as kobe if he stayed on the magic. Oh well, glad he is gone and tmac's in!


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

john, is wally the star of the t-wolves - 16-14 without him, 33-17 with him?


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I know this is a little off topic but, speaking of Penny, does anyone know where does his nickname come from?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

John... players like Penny and Wally aren't stars of the team, just because their teams have a much better record without them. It's pretty clear that Marion and Marbury are the stars of the Suns and that KG is the star of the T-Wolves.

Now can those teams wih without Penny and Wally? That's completely different. The Suns need Penny to win, but that doesn't make him a star.

For example, Kobe and Shaq probably couldn't win without Horry, but Horry is definately not the star of the team.


----------



## RP (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> This guy registered a year ago, and his first post is to nitpick me?
> 
> Does this guy thinks he knows the game?
> ...


John...Does it matter when I registered? Does it matter if that's my first post?? Does it change the fact that Penny is NOT a star anymore?  

Budweiser_Boy is completely right. Penny is an important part of Suns' success, Penny is a key role player of the Suns, but by no means he is a star!!

Penny was a star couple of years ago, but not anymore.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Penny and Grant Hill... two of the most complete players ever, both with all these injuries. It's so sad. 

I remember my cousin and I argueing of who's going to have the better carear. I was Penny and he was Hill. We assumed they'd both have amazing carears... it's so sad.

Luckily Penny can be a role player on the Suns now because they have a nice starting team. I want wait to see them mature together. Hopefully they'll be able to resign Penny for a lot cheaper when his contract ends.


----------

